# "și mie nu-și cum deamu mi place de ea"



## leafie_g

Found this in an blog post that referenced a Facebook app I made  What does this mean? Particularly "deamu"?


----------



## misadro

Welcome to the forum.
It must be .. rather ... d_e-amu_ ..

.. amu = acum = _now _...

So it would be ... _from now on _... _starting now _...


----------



## misadro

I knew Romanian was difficult ... this is a good example ...  

...şi mie *nu-şi *(*nu ştiu*) cum *deamu *(*de-amu*) mi (*îmi*) place de ea”

_ … and I, can’t understand how, from now on, I’ve started to fancy her …_


----------



## pro_niger

I should add that it has a very dominant regional characteristic and would be hard even for some Romanian native speakers to understand what it means at first.


Good luck!


----------



## misadro

I dare to contradict ..  *nu-şi cum *for *nu ştiu cum *is quite common in usage ... I use it myself currently ..
... as to the pronoun form *mi* ... and not the currentely used *-mi* (like for instance .... mie *mi* place .. instead of mie*-mi* place)... yes it's not common ... but would it really pose a problem, I wonder ...
And, *de-amu *for *de acum* is regional indeed .. but it's very popular, because it is characteristic of folk tales (*basme*), to which every Romanian child gets accustomed at a very early age ...


----------

